# Orphan--Punctured Crop?



## Parakeet People (May 3, 2008)

We found a baby pigeon yesterday who had fallen out of his nest. He looks like he was pecked a bit by his parents, mostly on the side of his neck and near his crop. We've been feeding him formula, and we just noticed that there is food leaking from one of the peck wounds on his crop. There doesn't seem to be any swelling or redness surrounding it, but he can't keep much food in, and he's covered in formula. Other than that, he's very alert, has a good appetite, and seems cheerful. Any advice?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would help to know where you are located In case there is a wildlife care center of rehabber we can refer you to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please do let us know where you are located.

You need to clean off the "leaking" food .. it will get hard and cause more problems. This needs to be addressed ASAP as the baby will starve if all the formula is draining out of the crop. It's not likely that the parents pigeons did this damage .. some other creature did it.

Terry


----------



## Parakeet People (May 3, 2008)

We're in Brooklyn, in New York City. I'll clean off the food, but I'm worried he'll be too cold. Right now we're keeping him warm with a hot waterbottle and two microwaved cushion thingies, and he's wrapped in some washcloths. Will that be enough? Thank you for the help.

-PP


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this baby.

Please check this link for help:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I adopted a baby parrot that had its crop 'breached' can't think of another word for it. The vet had to stitch it back up. In fact he had to do this twice. It made it and is now the queen of scream.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the place where Sabina takes pigeons? Could be a great place for this one to get treatment.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Does anyone know the name of the place where Sabina takes pigeons? Could be a great place for this one to get treatment.


She refers to it as "AG".......but I don't know what that stands for?

Animal General.........DUH


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=270193&postcount=10


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

That's Animal General located on Columbus Ave & 87th Street in Manhattan ...phone them to tell them you are coming in with a baby with torn crop. Rita....Karen...or Gloria.....Gloria's Phone is 646-306-2862.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Please try to get this baby to AG as quickly as possible. There is a great risk of infection when the crop is punctured. I imagine a hawk got its talons in it and for some reason dropped it. Even if the crop were not punctured, any time a talon punctures the body, antibiotics are called for.


----------



## Parakeet People (May 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the help. I called and left a message for AG, and hopefully I'll be able to bring him in sometime today. I'm more worried this morning because he seems to lose interest in eating shortly after I start feeding him, and his crop empties pretty quickly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> That's Animal General located on Columbus Ave & 87th Street in Manhattan ...phone them to tell them you are coming in with a baby with torn crop. Rita....Karen...or Gloria.....Gloria's Phone is 646-306-2862.


Of course you would know. I had just awakened and had forgoten my thinking cap on.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Parakeet People said:


> Thanks so much for all the help. I called and left a message for AG, and hopefully I'll be able to bring him in sometime today. I'm more worried this morning because he seems to lose interest in eating shortly after I start feeding him, and his crop empties pretty quickly.


If they don't call back, call them. Don't give it too much time either. I'd call back every hour.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.animalgeneral.com/ag_news.html
Here's their web page. It's very interesting.


----------



## Parakeet People (May 3, 2008)

Its strange, the baby was found in the back of one of my horses stalls. The injury must have been infllicted by a parent or sibling because there simply arent any hawks in the area. The pigeons have actually become a huge problem in the barn and we do try to discourage them from breeding and living inside, but this baby was just too cute. There are several nests in the vicinity, mostly between the rafters, but this baby must have had a good tumble (at least 30 feet). We are taking him to AG now, so hopefully he will pull through.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It likely could have been from a rat.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Or a nail*

Either way, the bird has a punctured crop and needs it to be repaired in short order.

If it is a very small wound, I would try to patch it, especially if it would not see a vet soon. Tape or a bandaid might do the trick. It could heal on it's own if the leaking is stopped.

Is the wound high or low on the crop? If it's high up, it will be able to hold more food and water without leaking and have a better chance.

If I found it, I'd sew it myself as I have done this to a few but the very mention of this will likely get me a bit of a chastisement. Sorry, that's what I would do.

Surgical procedures are certainly best left to the professionals but I don't consider a couple of stitches to be surgery.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> Either way, the bird has a punctured crop and needs it to be repaired in short order.
> 
> If it is a very small wound, I would try to patch it, especially if it would not see a vet soon. Tape or a bandaid might do the trick. It could heal on it's own if the leaking is stopped.
> 
> ...



Actually, no...........one of my hens had her crop ripped open a couple of years ago........I freaked...... , came here and posted and with a little help, my husband sewed her up and she's good as new.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thank you*



Lovebirds said:


> Actually, no...........one of my hens had her crop ripped open a couple of years ago........I freaked...... , came here and posted and with a little help, my husband sewed her up and she's good as new.


I thought surely I was going to get another warning. And "attaboy" to your hubby.

Bill


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

<gasp!>

Holes in crops are more of an inconvenience than a danger. The dangers come from what caused it and whether any lethal bacteria (e.g. Pasteurella) were injected. If there's any possibility of a predator bite or lick, we want to put the bird on an antibiotic like Clavamox (Amoxicillin + Clavulanic Acid) or Amoxicillin, if the other isn't available.

If holes in the crop leak too much (and formula just goes right out of them) then they somehow need to be addressed in order to keep food in. You don't want food leaking out into the space between the crop and the skin, either.

Pidgey


----------

